# Specialized align helmet?



## flashme18 (Jul 13, 2010)

anyone have this helmet? My LBS where I just bought my bike is offering me 15% off accessories when I come in and pick up the bike. The salesman said the Align is their top seller, its only 40 bucks...which is about what I'm comfortable spending.

They were sold out the day I bought my bike, but I saw some pix online..looks decent, but don't really see it on many sites. Does it go by another name as well? any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Asta (Nov 25, 2009)

I think its an align I have. If so they are pretty good for the money.

Fitted me better than any others I tried on. A bit warm but very very comfy.


----------



## klev (Jul 22, 2010)

Just bought an Align. Great helmet for the money. Did an endo today and the visor popped off and prolly saved my face from a bit dirt and rocks. Visor popped right back on. Good buy for the money IMHO.


----------



## gti2k2000 (Apr 18, 2005)

I bought one of these a couple weeks ago. Great fit and comfortable. $40 price is good too.


----------



## tgraham1 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have an Align as well. I like it. Decent air flow and comfortable. Only complaint I have is that it leaves a pretty serious line on my forehead when I'm done with my ride but I'm sure that happens with every helmet.


----------



## gti2k2000 (Apr 18, 2005)

tgraham1 said:


> I have an Align as well. I like it. Decent air flow and comfortable. Only complaint I have is that it leaves a pretty serious line on my forehead when I'm done with my ride but I'm sure that happens with every helmet.


I think you may be turning the dial a little too tight. You just want to take the "wobble" out, not secure it to your head. That's what the chin strap is for.


----------



## tgraham1 (Jun 30, 2011)

gti2k2000 said:


> I think you may be turning the dial a little too tight. You just want to take the "wobble" out, not secure it to your head. That's what the chin strap is for.


Well that would just make too much sense. The lady at the bike shop cranked it down and said "That's how it's supposed to be" and being a total n00b I just went with it.


----------



## wickedfn4u (Jan 4, 2008)

I always chuckle when I see some one say I want to find a good inexpensive helmet or I really only wanted to spend a few dollars. As some one who literally just went over the bars and first impact was helmet to rocks on path I can say if you have a $40 head buy a $40 helmet. This is something that does not wear out and could save your life. 
It was strange I remember my bike hitting something and stopping my next thought was man I am glad I have a helmet on as my head is impacting the ground and rocks. What a strange thought but thank god for it. Don't skimp!


----------



## gti2k2000 (Apr 18, 2005)

wickedfn4u said:


> I always chuckle when I see some one say I want to find a good inexpensive helmet or I really only wanted to spend a few dollars. As some one who literally just went over the bars and first impact was helmet to rocks on path I can say if you have a $40 head buy a $40 helmet. This is something that does not wear out and could save your life.
> It was strange I remember my bike hitting something and stopping my next thought was man I am glad I have a helmet on as my head is impacting the ground and rocks. What a strange thought but thank god for it. Don't skimp!


The price of the helmet does not indicate the level of protection. They all have to be certified. A high price will probably get you what's hot or trendy at the moment and maybe some features that are no real value. The next year , the same helmet will be a $40 special.

Not wearing out is wrong. Over time the materials deteriorate. If you look at any helmet that has been around a few years you will see little cracks in the surface. That's not just cosmetic.

In the end, you want a helmet that 
a. You can afford
b. Fits you well
c. Is comfortable so you will wear it (it won't work sitting on a shelf)


----------



## gti2k2000 (Apr 18, 2005)

tgraham1 said:


> Well that would just make too much sense. The lady at the bike shop cranked it down and said "That's how it's supposed to be" and being a total n00b I just went with it.


You have learned two lessons then. The second being that not everyone behind the counter at a bike shop knows what they are doing.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

spending more on a helmet will get you better ventilation and light weight primarily, not better protection. well it might be, but we don't know. but the align tends to fit people well and is reasonably light and airy for the cash. i always recommend spending a bit more on a helmet because it's the one thing you'll wear every time and there really is a difference.


----------



## raspyni (Nov 20, 2007)

*Love My Align*

Just got it last week and have taken a few rides... probably the most comfortable helmet I've ever worn.

I talked to the guy at the bike shop and begged him to tell me the differences between the Align and the $295 helmet in my other hand. He told me the biggest difference was the price.

They both adhere to the same safety standards and the Align weighed a few more grams.

Barry


----------



## Thyamine (Jul 3, 2013)

Finally just bought one of these myself. Prior to it I was using my snowboarding/generic sport helmet, which was finally just getting a little too hot. So far I'm enjoying it, and it definitely was cooler. Some of the slightly more expensive models had some different/more venting, but the Align seems great.


----------

